# Meadllennium 2008 reminder



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

Last call for Meadllennium 2008 entries. 

Entries need to be here by 19 January.

The medals have arrived and the hand-engraved prizes are here (they look GREAT!)

Don’t forget – WE AWARD MORE MEAD MEDALS THAN ANYONE!!!

Check our web page for details and entry forms. www.cfhb.org/mead


----------

